# In this thread you will find an animation I completed just recently.



## rx (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, SS 

took me two months to draw all the frames, several to write and record the soundtrack, and several more to edit, but it's finally done! 







1080p available 

Enjoy! (or not) 



if you prefer Vimeo: https://vimeo.com/80188270


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 25, 2013)

Well done!! I bet that was a fun, and ultimately very rewarding, project!


----------



## EvA (Nov 27, 2013)

This is fantastic! awesome soundtrack too


----------



## Alfrer (Dec 5, 2013)

Still not sure what you want to say with that svastika priest, but it looks pretty good for me. Thumbs up for you, Sir!

PS: you like Naruto? 0:55 looks like a scene from Naruto I just can't remember at all


----------



## rx (Dec 6, 2013)

Alfrer said:


> Still not sure what you want to say with that svastika priest, but it looks pretty good for me. Thumbs up for you, Sir!
> 
> PS: you like Naruto? 0:55 looks like a scene from Naruto I just can't remember at all



it is a pope and its combination with nazi imagery is a symbol of religious corruption  in that image you will also find the Wall Street bull, the British Parliament, businessmen, and army men.  

I have never watched an episode of Naruto before 

thank you for watching!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Dec 8, 2013)

LOVE IT !!! 

Amazing job. Some of it looked very reminiscent of Bill Plymptons kind of style [who is a huge inspiration for me, personally]. I enjoyed the soundtrack and the artwork !! Very well done.


----------



## rx (Dec 16, 2013)

thank you for watching!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Dec 17, 2013)

YOU ARE AMAZING !

I've been looking at your art for about a year now , and its always so interesting to look at !


----------

